# What to buy



## craigb (7/7/18)

This is one of the worst questions asked on the forum due to the subjectivity of preference, as well as one of the most common... What should I buy folks? 

When I browse around the vendors sites, a lot of things get my attention but I can never feel certain so I pull the plug instead of the trigger. 

I'm currently loving the pulse mech with the berserker RDA for fruity menthols. This combo is set and settled,but doesn't do too well with my bakery and dessert juices.

I've been casting lustfull eyeballs at the Pulse 80w with a Recurve on top. What's the general consensus on that? 

But when I start seriously considering this buy, I think about the 3 sets of married batteries I have and don't really want to break them as I have enough single cells to power 2 single cell mods simultaneously.

Then I remember the obs engine v2 that's sitting, struggling on a single battery MOD that hasn't had a fair run yet. 

When I look at the dual cell mods available now, nothing really jumps at me, specifically where form and function meet (bought the voopoo drag and sold it quickly because it wasn't sitting comfortably in my hand)

I'm also moving towards single coil atomizers - is that a good idea flavorwise for the profiles I am chasing? 

Finally while I'm enjoying the MTL from the berserker, I'm not limiting myself to MTL, there's always room for good ol' DL cloud blasting.

So, what do ya think? Am I overthinking this? Will the pulse 80w and Recurve make the custards quiver and the cookies crumble? 

Summary :
Looking for a single or dual battery mod. Preferably regulated to check resistance on new builds. 
Single coil atty, preferably BF RDA for squonker, but if I get a dual battery mod then a solid RDA or RDTA, single or dual coil.

Would prefer if suggestions are easily available locally, new within a reasonable but modest budget. 

Not asking for much hey

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (7/7/18)

Hi @craigb , i havent tried much of the new gear, actually havent tried new gear for a while - so cant easily advise you on whats good 

But i will say that for the desserts and bakeries i think one does need a bit more power and airflow to get the most out of those juices.

Maybe a wider airflow BF RDA - just dont know which one

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/18)

craigb said:


> This is one of the worst questions asked on the forum due to the subjectivity of preference, as well as one of the most common... What should I buy folks?
> 
> When I browse around the vendors sites, a lot of things get my attention but I can never feel certain so I pull the plug instead of the trigger.
> 
> ...



If you looking for a solid well built and really comfy in hand and won't break the budget dual cell mod I can highly recommend the smoant cylon.

The design and round edges makes it so so comfortable to hold and size wise it's not big at all for a dual cell mod.

The menu is super easy to operate and the screen is excellent.
Been using mine for past 3 months and so far it's my buy of the year.
They retail for around R850 new.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (7/7/18)

Looks good @Clouds4Days 
Am looking for a smallish dual cell thats reliable and this is helpful

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/18)

@craigb I understand what you mean about the voopoo. I had the Alpha 1 and the same day I got it I put it up for sale.

The Mod used to hurt my hand holding it and in terms of body design is the worst mod I have ever bought.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/18)

Silver said:


> Looks good @Clouds4Days
> Am looking for a smallish dual cell thats reliable and this is helpful



I love my cylon @Silver it is the most comfortable mod to hold the body design is excellent. I only have one con for this mod and that would be the fire button if you press on the bottom it doesn't fire, you have to press either in the centre or on top.

The button is big enough so I've never had a issue where I press too low that she doesn't fire but to some with OCD it might be a problem.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/18)

Size comparison of Cylon,Therion and Pico.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Humbolt (7/7/18)

Whilst I agree the Cylon is a good mod and looks and feels the part, but mine broke about 4 months after I bought it and I think some others had the same issue. Check @RainstormZA thread. Not saying you will have the same issue, just thought you should be aware of it.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## craigb (7/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I love my cylon @Silver it is the most comfortable mod to hold the body design is excellent. I only have one con for this mod and that would be the fire button if you press on the bottom it doesn't fire, you have to press either in the centre or on top.
> 
> The button is big enough so I've never had a issue where I press too low that she doesn't fire but to some with OCD it might be a problem.


Rather it doesn't fire when you press a certain part than fire when your are not pressing it at all. 

Just worried after @RainstormZA's experience.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (7/7/18)

Silver said:


> Looks good @Clouds4Days
> Am looking for a smallish dual cell thats reliable and this is helpful



"smallish dual cell thats reliable" - Asmodus Minikin V2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/18)

craigb said:


> Rather it doesn't fire when you press a certain part than fire when your are not pressing it at all.
> 
> Just worried after @RainstormZA's experience.



If you see the pic of the fire button basically if you push under the last arrow it won't fire but anywhere above it fires. I guess that's just because of the actual button placement inside the mod.

If they made the button smaller from the bottom then it wouldn't have had that problem.



Did @RainstormZA have a Mod autofire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (7/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> If you see the pic of the fire button basically if you push under the last arrow it won't fire but anywhere above it fires. I guess that's just because of the actual button placement inside the mod.
> 
> If they made the button smaller from the bottom then it wouldn't have had that problem.
> View attachment 138023
> ...



Screws sheered from taking the tight fitting top cap off an RDA. If I recall correctly the whole top panel came loose.

@RainstormZA, how did that finally end?

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/18)

Ah ok I didn't know some have had issues with their Cylon.

So far I'm happy with mine and ive had her since Feb and been using her as a daily for past 3 months but if anything happens to her I will be sure to update.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (7/7/18)

vicTor said:


> "smallish dual cell thats reliable" - Asmodus Minikin V2



Thanks @vicTor - i dont know why but since my rx200 i just havent been a fan of that shape of mod
I prefer the conventional box shape
I have the minikin v1 - and i like it a lot

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @vicTor - i dont know why but since my rx200 i just havent been a fan of that shape of mod
> I prefer the conventional box shape
> I have the minikin v1 - and i like it a lot



The Minkin V1 are still awesome mods @Silver .

Maybe a Minikin reborn to go with your v1 ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (7/7/18)

Aegis Legend comes to mind looks bulletproof and can take up to 30mm atty .... not small though ....

It's always a trade-up between portability and dual .... 

Demmit @Clouds4Days you had to go post that pic of the Mizer .... gears are turning .... Legend + Mizer or maybe wait for the new Glaz ?


----------



## Room Fogger (7/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> If you see the pic of the fire button basically if you push under the last arrow it won't fire but anywhere above it fires. I guess that's just because of the actual button placement inside the mod.
> 
> If they made the button smaller from the bottom then it wouldn't have had that problem.
> View attachment 138023
> ...


The whole top broke off when she took the cap of her RDA, the screws holding it down seem to be quite small.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Humbolt (7/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> The whole top broke off when she took the cap of her RDA, the screws holding it down seem to be quite small.


same this happened to mine and I think @radiance


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/18)

Daniel said:


> Aegis Legend comes to mind looks bulletproof and can take up to 30mm atty .... not small though ....
> 
> It's always a trade-up between portability and dual ....
> 
> Demmit @Clouds4Days you had to go post that pic of the Mizer .... gears are turning .... Legend + Mizer or maybe wait for the new Glaz ?



Brother that Mizer Plus is really the Best RTA ever. I've tried convincing folk on here but no one wants to listen 

For me the GLAZ will be more experemental than anything else cause im so happy with my Mizer i have considered getting a 2nd one many a times.


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> The whole top broke off when she took the cap of her RDA, the screws holding it down seem to be quite small.





Humbolt said:


> same this happened to mine and I think @radiance



My fingers are crossed that I got mine built by a adult man rather than a boy in the China sweat shop

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (7/7/18)

Saw a Pulse 80 w with Recurve today at the vape meet, @CharlieSierra had one, never occurred to me to ask to try it.  But heard good things of it, maybe he can give some input. Thanks for the info on the Beserker, I’ve been trying to get it to work, will swop to menthols and give it a try, can you share your build and airflow block info with me please. Will move the bakeries to the Amitt bf RDA, still trying to get the sweet spot.

Single coil for flavour is a winner, waiting for some new ones to try, mostly MTL, but the Siren is a winner either way. If you have enough married sets, go for dual. As per @vicTor , Minikin v 2, don’t own one myself but have respect for it due to seeing what it can do. Will run your OBS like a dream as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Size comparison of Cylon,Therion and Pico.
> 
> View attachment 138017
> View attachment 138018
> ...


Like the one on the Pico, what is it if I may ask.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> If you see the pic of the fire button basically if you push under the last arrow it won't fire but anywhere above it fires. I guess that's just because of the actual button placement inside the mod.
> 
> If they made the button smaller from the bottom then it wouldn't have had that problem.
> View attachment 138023
> ...



No, the screw placeholders holding the top to the body snapped clean off. I just had the whole thing replaced under warranty. This mod has a few serious design flaws - plastic should have never been used in the first place for holding short screws in.

It was the Battlestar that malfunctioned on the software side, not auto firing but switching itself on after being turned off.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Like the one on the Pico, what is it if I may ask.



It is the sxk Doggystyle 2k16 mtl RTA.
Really nice atty so easy to coil and wick and not a drop of leakage.
Uncle @Rob Fisher gave it to me .

Love that little guy and I can get a full days vape with one tankful at 11W.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (7/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> It is the sxk Doggystyle 2k16 mtl RTA.
> Really nice atty so easy to coil and wick and not a drop of leakage.
> Uncle @Rob Fisher gave it to me .
> 
> Love that little guy and I can get a full days vape with one tankful at 11W.


Thanks for the info, sounds like something I may like as well, and so the search begins!


----------



## RainstormZA (7/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I love my cylon @Silver it is the most comfortable mod to hold the body design is excellent. I only have one con for this mod and that would be the fire button if you press on the bottom it doesn't fire, you have to press either in the centre or on top.
> 
> The button is big enough so I've never had a issue where I press too low that she doesn't fire but to some with OCD it might be a problem.



Here begs the question. Why would you want to press the bottom button when logically you press in the middle.

I tested it on my mod and appears to have the same thing as yours. 

But still.


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks for the info, sounds like something I may like as well, and so the search begins!



Locally no one stocks them but they are available on 3fvape and for the price deffinetly worth the buy.

http://www.3fvape.com/mtl-atomizer/...steel-pc-35ml-22mm-diameter.html#.W0EwpHe6K7M

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Here begs the question. Why would you want to press the bottom button when logically you press in the middle.
> 
> I tested it on my mod and appears to have the same thing as yours.
> 
> But still.



Yip one naturally presses in the centre but it shouldn't matter where on the fire button you press it 'should' always fire no matter where you hit the button. But it's not a major con but still a design flaw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Locally no one stocks them but they are available on 3fvape and for the price deffinetly worth the buy.
> 
> http://www.3fvape.com/mtl-atomizer/...steel-pc-35ml-22mm-diameter.html#.W0EwpHe6K7M


DHL it will be, Nopost Office on strike and they had a 100 ton backlog on parcels before they embarked on this. Anyone waiting for some Vapemail, enjoy the wait, you are going to be grey like me, I’m also waiting.


----------



## Daniel (8/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> DHL it will be, Nopost Office on strike and they had a 100 ton backlog on parcels before they embarked on this. Anyone waiting for some Vapemail, enjoy the wait, you are going to be grey like me, I’m also waiting.



Phew luckily didn't pull the trigger this weekend on normal Free shipping , maybe a GB is in order if we have enough interest ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Yip one naturally presses in the centre but it shouldn't matter where on the fire button you press it 'should' always fire no matter where you hit the button. But it's not a major con but still a design flaw.



Try pressing harder on the bottom area - mine fires but totally agree it could have been made better. Too many design flaws in this mod...


----------



## Room Fogger (8/7/18)

Daniel said:


> Phew luckily didn't pull the trigger this weekend on normal Free shipping , maybe a GB is in order if we have enough interest ?


Looks like a good idea, at this stage I’m looking for about $ 30-40 stuff in total, and the courier option doesn’t really justify this.


----------

